# Question about Pish Pads...



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I've looked everywhere and can't seem to find the answer...when washing Pish Pads, can you or should you use fabric softener?

Thanks!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh good question... I don't but that's usually because I put my washer on a second rinse cycle to make sure I have all the pee out. But i have used softener..


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Not sure if you are talking about "Pish Pads" from Chrisman's, if so then I'm sure they will answer your question.
I do know they cannot be bleached, and do have instructions for washing. Mine fell apart, after bleaching, within a couple months.

I use "Personallypaws" washables http://www.personallypaws.com/onlinestore/ I use Tide/With Downey, along with a ton of bleach.
The only reason I use Downey, is because it's in the liquid Tide, I purchase for my clothes, otherwise I wouldn't bother. But yep, I do the bleach.

I cannot imagine why you would want to use fabric softener on pee pads. I certainly wouldn't add it. Of course, I do, as it's already in the Tide. LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 4 2009, 11:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757444


> Not sure if you are talking about "Pish Pads" from Chrisman's, if so then I'm sure they will answer your question.
> I do know they cannot be bleached, and do have instructions for washing. Mine fell apart, after bleaching, within a couple months.
> 
> I use "Personallypaws" washables http://www.personallypaws.com/onlinestore/ I use Tide/With Downey, along with a ton of bleach.
> ...


Mine fell apart in a couple of months, too. I didn't even use bleach. They stunk so badly I was happy to get rid of them. I threw the rest of the unused roll in the garbage. What a waste of $150.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have never used pee pads, but I would say no, do not add fabric softener. I know that you are not supposed to use fabric softener on anything absorbent (like your bath towels, cloth baby diapers, etc).


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I use pooch pads and they can be washed hundreds of times. Their instructions are you can use bleach but not fabric softener. I use clorox gentle care bleach and they turn out fine. Go figure. 

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Apr 4 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757434


> I've looked everywhere and can't seem to find the answer...when washing Pish Pads, can you or should you use fabric softener?
> 
> Thanks![/B]


----------

